

Scala is for VB programmers - whyenot
http://erikengbrecht.blogspot.com/2010/08/scala-is-for-vb-programmers.html

======
greenlblue
I don't understand the resistance against scala. It's not academic and it is
certainly not a black box. I have been reading the book written by Martin
Odersky et al. and they explain everything you need to know to be productive
in the language. There is no academic jargon or any unnecessary high level
abstractions that get in the way of writing actual code that does useful
things. If these arguments were being thrown against haskell I would be a bit
more sympathetic but scala is as practical as it gets. The type system doesn't
get in the way and it's got all the goodies modern programmers have come to
expect from high level languages like first class functions, closures, and
objects.

~~~
mr_eel
Agree wholeheartedly. Many of the design choices in Scala strike me as
simultaneously elegant and pragmatic. It's the pragmatism which has driven me
to study it more closely than Haskell.

This article has taken a complex example of typing out of context and
extrapolated that to general usage of the language. That's bullshit. Most
Scala is quite simple.

~~~
whakojacko
> Many of the design choices in Scala strike me as simultaneously elegant and
> pragmatic

..and many of the ones that arent are due to restrictions from running on the
JVM/having Java compatability, which is understandable.

